# Gen II Lip spoiler



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The front ends on those cars are different than the US-spec ones, most likely China spec. Who knows if they'll actually fit. I have that problem looking for hatchback LED taillights. They all fit the Euro spec hatchback which is different than the US spec.

This one fits the US spec cars: 16-18 Chevrolet Cruze AeroFlowDynamics V2 Splitter


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

That's true but it's just a piece of plastic w self tapping screws. The outter dims on the front bumper have to be the same right?


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Knowing chevy... the dimensions of the bottom of the bumper are probably close to identical from gen 1 - 2.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

-loki- said:


> Knowing chevy... the dimensions of the bottom of the bumper are probably close to identical from gen 1 - 2.


It's not just Gen 1-2 it's China spec to US spec. The front bumpers are different:


----------

